

Microsoft decides CrashIE.com bug not worth fixing - ecaron
http://connect.microsoft.com/IE/feedback/details/554467/loading-page-with-unclosed-form-crashes-ie9-and-all-previous-versions

======
ecaron
Text from the response for those that don't want to sign in:

    
    
      Thank you for your feedback. At this time we do not plan on fixing this issue.
      Your feedback is very important to us, and it helps us improve the quality of
      Internet Explorer. Unfortunately, we are currently unable to address this
      particular feedback. We have addressed the crashing issue, but the page currently
      results in a hang. We decided not to fix beyond this because the scenario
      is narrow as it only affects invalid markup and our Watson data confirms this is
      a rare issue.
      It also does not occur in IE 7, 8, and 9 rendering modes (modern web page
      standards). We continue to welcome more feedback, so please don't hesitate
      to report other ways that we can improve Internet Explorer.
      Best regards, The Internet Explorer Team

~~~
kevinstubbs
Is it bad for them to stop supporting IE6? If they created a patch for this
and distributed it, why not just give the users the most recent version of IE
that runs on their respective operating systems?

